
Why Can't Programmers.. Program? - evo_9
https://blog.codinghorror.com/why-cant-programmers-program/
======
_bxg1
I was surprised to find that the FizzBuzz program took me a minute of thought.
My guess is that it's because it uses concepts that most people writing code
today don't use very often; so for me, I had to dust off (simple) ideas that I
hadn't really used in years:

\- Doing things in a step by step fashion (almost all iterative code I write
these days is in a functional style, not imperative)

\- Thinking in terms of toy number operations (my day job simply doesn't
require it very often; it took me maybe 30 seconds to remember that modulus
could be used to check if a number is "divisible" by another - my first
thought was to divide it and check for an integer, but I knew I'd have to work
around making a floating point comparison)

We did tons of this stuff in college, of course, but most people just don't
really do it in their actual professional programming lives any more. I would
imagine the same goes for a data science PhD.

